# Pre-Season Game #5 Knicks vs Spurs



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

@









*Knicks @ San Antonio *
*Oct 22,2005 8:30 pm *
*BC Center*
*San Antonio, TX *​Hopefully we can rebound from last nights game and continue playing defense for 4 qtrs. We must and this is an absolute must, cut down on the turnovers. Steph usually plays well against Parker, and I hope AD performance from last night carries over to this game. 
One last note, it looks like this game will not be televised. What are the NBA suits doing? :curse:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

another game not on tv


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

96-90, knicks win

http://www.nba.com/games/20051022/NYKSAS/boxscore.html

50 points in the paint compared to the spurs 28. WOW!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> 96-90, knicks win
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20051022/NYKSAS/boxscore.html
> 
> 50 points in the paint compared to the spurs 28. WOW!


as you can see, popovich doesnt take preseason seriously (1-6)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> as you can see, popovich doesnt take preseason seriously (1-6)


That's a shame if you really believe what you just posted. Now if the Spurs would have lost to the Nets would you have posted that type of comment? I seriously doubt it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Leaders:*
Scoring: Frye 19 points
Assists: Crawford 6
Rebs: 3 tied at 8 a piece


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Photo of the Game:* Rose pushing Bowen to the ground. Nice to see Bowen on the opposite end of a rough play. :biggrin: 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left>








</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Isn't it a serious coincidence that we happen to be undefeated in the two games that were untelevised meanwhile we are winless in the games that were televised?


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

What's up with DLee getting absolutely no burn at all in this game? :curse: 
That first sentence makes me laugh, bc I was extremely annoyed when Isiah took him at the end of the first round instead of the Tafts and Blatches of the world, and now I'm prepared to imagine all sorts of glory in him and Ariza and Robinson (and even Frye if I'm drunk). But, self rebuke and confession aside, it does seem weird he wouldn't get into the game at all.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Kitty said:


> That's a shame if you really believe what you just posted. Now if the Spurs would have lost to the Nets would you have posted that type of comment? I seriously doubt it.


I sure would, preseason doesn't matter in terms of wins and losses, it matters of getting players ready and evaluating your rookies and potental 15th men.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

As I read the Box Score, I like Jackie Butler's line a whole lot better than EC's! 

I hope that some improvement in conditioning will improve his rebounding and defense. I'll take it that Curry is pretty much out of shape, using my Instant Conditioning Evaluation--Free throw shooting!---he's generally been an OK free throw shooter, but he's bricking them now...that's a clear sign that he's gasping, hanging on to the bottom of his shorts! 

Hopefully, he wants to get better!


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

I wouldn't be alarmed by the present player rotation or the fact that Lee DNP'd. It seems that LB is extremely methodical and purposeful about the preseason. I think he's trying to give players large blocks of PT in individual games, versus cutting up the play time amongst so many---it's a better way to allow a player to settle in and apply practice to the game---and a better way to evaluate individuals and specific combos.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i hate net fans.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> i hate net fans.


That is great for you, which Knicks fans would not hate a Net fan and which Nets fans would not hate a Knick fan... Good win though, despite it being preseason.. :cheers:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i like some of you net fans.

but alot of you jus troll, or are extremely arrogant which is annoying as hell.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> i like some of you net fans.
> 
> but alot of you jus troll, or are extremely arrogant which is annoying as hell.


Do we get along? I respect Knick fans also.. Some just think to many good things are going to occur for their team though.. You guys will be good but not great.. 7th or 8th seed I think.. :cheers:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Yeah kind of odd to see Lee with a DNP. Great games for Frye and Jackie Butler!! 4 blocks for Butler :eek8: :rock:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

SEND IT IN Channing!!!! :banana:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice picture of Channing Frye with the put-back.. He is one of the New York Knicks I like, coming out of the University of Arizona like Richard Jefferson.. :cheers:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Dooch said:


> Nice picture of Channing Frye with the put-back.. He is one of the New York Knicks I like, coming out of the University of Arizona like Richard Jefferson.. :cheers:


Yes, I believe Channing and RJ were teaMAtes for a year or two.


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

Fordy74 said:


> SEND IT IN Channing!!!! :banana:


Glad to see some props for 'Ham Sandhich' for a change. He's capable of being a very solid role player for you guys.

Great person as well.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Fordy74 said:


> Yes, I believe Channing and RJ were teaMAtes for a year or two.


Yes; they did play a year or two on the same college team (University of Arizona), and now they are friends on and off of the basketball court.. :cheers:


----------



## Knick49 (Jul 8, 2005)

Frye and Jefferson didn't get to play together at Arizona. Jefferson declared early after the 2001 NCAA Tournament (Loren Woods was his center). Frye joined the team the following year, 2001-2002.

I think they first met in high school. They're both from the Phoenix area although they went to different schools.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Net2 said:


> I sure would, preseason doesn't matter in terms of wins and losses, it matters of getting players ready and evaluating your rookies and potental 15th men.


Net2 that's you, that's why my comment was directed at him, not you.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Do we get along? I respect Knick fans also.. Some just think to many good things are going to occur for their team though.. You guys will be good but not great.. 7th or 8th seed I think.. :cheers:


It's good to think positive Dooch, there is nothing wrong with a confident Knick fan. What are they supposed to say, "oh man our season is going to tank?" It's always good to think positive even though realistically the goal is harder to achieve. The fact of the matter remains it's fine to come on this board as a Net fan or any other fan other than the Knicks, and give your opinion, but don't come off like a troll. It's good thing, you're an exception to this rule and have been a positive poster. Hopefully that will rub off on some of your counterparts. :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I see Channing had a good game. Am really hoping he turns out well for you all


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Net2 that's you, that's why my comment was directed at him, not you.


Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> i hate net fans.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

u guys are taking it over the top. The real season hasnt even started, and you've been hatin on each other already. Wait atleast until the season starts to ahte each other, cuz the last time i read, you guys are being the arrogant ones!! no offense...... this is a Basketball forum, not a hating website, if you think it is, u got some serious problems


----------

